# Coyote



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I was asked by the land owner, who's property I bow hunt for deer, to help them with getting rid of the coyotes. I have seen a few but NEVER close enough for a shot. I know very little about trapping, and was wondering if this would be the best way? Also if someone could show me a few ways they have has sucess. All tips will help. Thanks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am far from an expert on this topic but I have always heard that it calling coyotes is similar to fox calling in that it is best in the winter when the food source is a bit more scarce. They will get much braver and respond to calls more readily. If it were me I would give calling a try on a cold frosty winter day or night. I am curious to hear other suggestions as well as I have not seen them around my place but have recently heard them a bit at night so I know there are some around now.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You should conseal yourself as much as possible but still have a wide field of view. A coyote will respond to a call and most likely try to get downwind of the call location. Use of a decoy (live or fake) with some motion imparted will eliminate a lot of the downwind checks. Above all, stay motionless and have your gun in the ready position at all times. If you miss, you won't be calling that same yote in again for a long time. Good luck.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Spring is good too because the pups are a little more eager to respond to calls.

Lg_mouth


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Calling will take a few but trapping is by far the best way of controlling or eliminating the problem. If you are just trying to keep the population in check, I would just hunt them a bit. The very presence of a hunter tends to make them more scarce. If you want to really put a hurt on the population, then aggressive trapping is the ticket. They are very smart so likely when you apply pressure, they will move on to be someone else's problem. Baited leg-hold sets work well on the young ones but most of the older ones seem to smart for them unless food is real scarce. The real experts use snares but I am yet to perfect that skill. I am too afraid of catching someone's pet since our place is in a more urban area. I am told early spring to be the easiest time on the older ones and this time of year, I have found the 1st year pups are pretty easy. Which ever way you choose, hit them all at once as they rarely give you a second chance. Target them aggressively all at once in one or two evenings and then give it a rest for a few months. 

I must warn you that trapping them is not for the faint of heart. I expected to see a snarling, pissed off animal my first time out but when trapped, many act very docile.(Almost pathetic) Call me a softy (Or a dog lover) but shooting a trapped one has never given me any satisfaction.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I use an J.Stewart electronic call. Camo head to toe and no sudden movements, I've found a decoy helps allot. Might want to check out predator masters for some good info on how to.


----------

